

Apple’s Mac App Store to Open on January 6  - joao
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/12/16macappstore.html

======
teilo
That being the case, then the Mac App store is no longer a key feature of
Lion. I suppose then that by releasing the Mac App store now, Apple is
increasing demand for the new app launcher in Lion.

~~~
davidedicillo
Jobs said that the Mac App Store was launching before Lion when they presented
Lion itself. No surprise here.

------
joao
Curious that instead of saying 'desktop apps' Steve Jobs refers to them as 'PC
apps'. Twice in the same sentence.

